# Doe conformation



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello, guys (= Most of you have much more experience on goats than I do. As a new breeder, I have tried my best to research on goat anatomy and structure, what is desirable or not. I was wondering if you guys could give me some pointers on two of our does. I have a basic idea of their strengths and weaknesses, but an outside source would be wonderful (=

Busy Bee is a first freshener, and is 16 months old.

Gypsy is a fourth freshener, and is six years old.

Busy Bee

























Gypsy


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Busy Bee could use wider attachment. Gypsy looks to have nice attachment, teat size and medial. Cant tell her forudder from the photos. She looks a bit roached but it might just be the photo.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, freedomstar! I think her back may look roached because her back legs are "posty", so she stands a little hunched. 

Thanks for responding =D I'll keep my eye out for a buck that will smooth that topline


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

In her photo in your sig she looks much more level. There I would say she could use brisket extension. How does she milk?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She is a very good milker. I believe her peak last year was just over four cups.

It's hard to get a good picture that shows off their conformation =/ Get her back level and she's lost her brisket. Show the brisket and she's lost her level back XDD I think you're right though, she could use a better topline. She's, as my mom put it, shaped more like a miniature cow than a goat  Very dairy and square, haha.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Busy Bee has a good overall form, she would benefit from a wider, higher rear attachment ( when looking at rear udders, you do not want to see an upside down heart shape, attachments at the top should be as wide as the shape of the bottom teat area) her teat placement could be a bit more plumb, medial looks good.

Gypsy looks good, areas of improvement however would be a better rear leg angulation...her brisket looks great in her adult pic but as you said, if you level her out, she lost it...is she still this way?
Her udder is nice and wide, teat placement is good and very nice sized...she has a higher rear than BB but if it were a tad higher, it would bring her teats back to plumb. 
Overall...I think you have a pair of very nice does, the right buck can correct their "issues" with their kids.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, Liz! Good info =D


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Got a better picture of Gypsy, since she "tucks" whenever I try to position her :roll: :wink: She's standing with her legs a little bit under her, but at least she's relaxed  









I also got some pictures of our little girls (=










































I know it's hard to tell under all the fuzz, sorry about that.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Love your little doelings. What does roached mean?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

mhoward2 said:


> Love your little doelings. What does roached mean?


Thank you! We love our girls too <3

Roached means that the back slants up towards the rear. At first Busy Bee started out roached, then leveled out. I don't think Gypsy is "roached" per se, but her back legs are posty, making her back look stiff. That's what I think, at least, haha. Still learning :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

"Roach back" is describing more of a curve or arche to the back instead of a slant. 
Gypsy I would consider roach back because she is when she's standing normal...it doesn't really matter what is causing it...it's just that she is.
Pretty good looking udders on your girls. :thumb:


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

So is this doe roached? Because her back dips down?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ahh, okay, I get it. I thought it meant something different.  Thanks for the info :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

mhoward: Your doe has a bit of a roach back and a steep rump. 
No problem woodhaven.  :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This is good, now I know what to look for to improve upon!

Gypsy: Rear angulation, toes out, roached back. 
Busy Bee: Rear angulation, udder attachment, higher escutcheon.


----------

